# 消し方酷い



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
I talked with someone on a forum about an anime, and I've some troubles to translate these two sentences. 
先方の消し方酷い
小人とかヤバい
(Sentences follow each other)
Can anyone help me to translate these sentences, please? 
Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Schokolade

Context needed.


----------



## JapanForever

We talked about some characters from the anime and about the way they died. I don't know if it can help you...


----------



## Schokolade

JapanForever said:


> We talked about some characters from the anime and about the way they died.


Great, thanks.


> 先方の消し方酷い
> 小人とかヤバい


先方[せんぽう] could be 'the other party' but 'they/he' would work here I guess.  
消し方 = the way he/they deleted
酷い[ひどい]= dreadful, cruel, terrible...   
小人 = こびと, a dwarf/pygmy?
ヤバい = horrible, awful, risky... (can also be used as a slang word for 'awesome' though)
So I think the posters are saying that the way the manga writer deleted the anime characters was cruel, the way the dwarf was killed was horrible or something like that...


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks Schokolade. Just a question about ヤバい : I searched on the net that its meaning could be "very good" or "very bad" but I don't know really how I can distinguish it. What about if this term describes a person?


----------



## Schokolade

Actually it fully depends on the context because ヤバい as 'very good' is a slang word which young Japanese people have just recently started to use, while ヤバい as 'very bad' is already a very colloquial word, so it's even confusing for native Japanese speakers. I hear older people sometimes get confused when young doctors tell them 'Your condition is quite ヤバい today', where the doctors mean 'Your condition is very good' but the patients think they're in a serious condition.


----------



## JapanForever

So, what does it mean if I tell "You're really ヤバい" to someone? Does it mean usually "You're awesome" or "You're horrible"?


----------



## Schokolade

If a thirty-year-old lady says 'He's ヤバい!', I'll think she's saying 'He's horrible/insane.' If a teenage girl says 'He's ヤバい!' then I'll think she's probably saying 'He's awesome.' If my mom says 'This cheesecake is ヤバい!' I'll think the cake has gone bad, but if a teenage girl says 'This cheesecake is ヤバい!' then I'll think the cake is very good. Same can be said about some English words such as 'freak', 'sick', I guess...


----------



## JapanForever

Okay. Thanks Schokolade. I understood a bit better, even though it's difficult.


----------

